# 5.5 gallon planted dwarf puffer tank



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

As titled this is a 5.5 gallon setup for a single dwarf puffer. Just started to set up the tank last night. 

I'm kind of a newbie to hard scape, and this is my first time using rock as hardscape. Any suggestions etc are welcome.

Current flora:
Needle leaf java fern
Rotala colorata
Ludwigia sp. red

I have some marselia minuta and hopefully some hygrophila pinnafitida and anubias nana petite on the way as well.

Fauna:
1 dwarf puffer just added tonight - he looks a little shell shocked

Substrate is a random mix of Eco complete, Tahitian moon sand, and up aqua sand (just leftovers I had lying around)

Lighting - finnex planted plus, 50 par mid tank at substrate level

Here's what I have going on so far:


----------



## DGarone (Apr 26, 2013)

Thumbs up.


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

That looks like a fun tank for a 'lil dwarf puffer to explore ^^ Don't worry about the shell shocked-ness, tiny fish doesn't do well with shipping/transport/new [censor] but it'll settle in and color up in a day or two. What foods do you have for yours? They love live snails, and its fun to watch them hunting and sucking the snails out of their shell.
Btw I'd bring the water level down a little or consider a lid, they can jump. Lost one of my husband's to diving onto the desk and drying out.. but we think it was harassed by another dwarf puffer, however they can get started from lights on/out time and hit the surface or break the surface and go flying. The 2 that are left still occasionally 'jump' or bolt when the lights go on but with a lid they stay in the tank.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> That looks like a fun tank for a 'lil dwarf puffer to explore ^^ Don't worry about the shell shocked-ness, tiny fish doesn't do well with shipping/transport/new [censor] but it'll settle in and color up in a day or two. What foods do you have for yours? They love live snails, and its fun to watch them hunting and sucking the snails out of their shell.
> Btw I'd bring the water level down a little or consider a lid, they can jump. Lost one of my husband's to diving onto the desk and drying out.. but we think it was harassed by another dwarf puffer, however they can get started from lights on/out time and hit the surface or break the surface and go flying. The 2 that are left still occasionally 'jump' or bolt when the lights go on but with a lid they stay in the tank.



Thank you for the info! That's helpful  

I have frozen blood worms, live black worms, and tons of those teeny tiny rams horn snails (the ones that are like pin head size, not sure if he'll go for those?)

I will lower the water level and look into possibly getting a lid...I honestly hate having lids on my tanks, but I also don't want a dead fish on my hands!


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

DGarone said:


> Thumbs up.






AutumnSun said:


> Nice



Thank you guys


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking good!!

You tanks alway look good though! 
You should update your goldfish tank more often as well! =]


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks really nice. Rock work is very natural and balanced imo. Are you going to plant anything between the two rocks on the right? nana petite perhaps on a tiny bit of dw?


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Dantrasy said:


> Looks really nice. Rock work is very natural and balanced imo. Are you going to plant anything between the two rocks on the right? nana petite perhaps on a tiny bit of dw?



Thank you!

Yes, I am planning to plant that space, and several others. Still waiting on some plants.

I am getting some petites, and I'm also getting some pinnafitida for this tank, which I've never kept before but am hoping I can keep small enough to not dwarf the tank.

I'm open to any plant suggestions. This is going to be an excel only tank so I feel like that limits my small plant options a bit.


----------



## chunkychun (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice and he will LOVE the ramshorns


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

xjasminex said:


> Looking good!!
> 
> You tanks alway look good though!
> You should update your goldfish tank more often as well! =]



Thanks jasmine!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

tithra said:


> Thank you for the info! That's helpful
> 
> I have frozen blood worms, live black worms, and tons of those teeny tiny rams horn snails (the ones that are like pin head size, not sure if he'll go for those?)
> 
> I will lower the water level and look into possibly getting a lid...I honestly hate having lids on my tanks, but I also don't want a dead fish on my hands!


Well every fish is different, like I said the 2 I have do still 'jump' at the surface and art from lights on/off, you're puffer might not once settled in, but its better to be safe than sorry for starting out, right? I hope you have good luck with the frozen blood worms! Mine prefer live foods and are being stubborn about getting trained onto frozen. Keep an eye on yours at feeding, if it doesn't go for the frozen food after 10-20 minutes (at most)remove it so it won't foul the water quicker. 
Black worms are a great food, mine love them! They're also fairly easy to keep. If you want any tips on black worm care let me know ^^ These puffers have some black worms living in the tank substrate that they can hunt as the worms pop up, and get fed some fresh ones via needless syringe ever 2-3 days. 
There are also a lot of snails kept in the tank so they can hunt as they get hungry between black worm meals. I have no clue how many MTS are in there now, they tend to hide, but I end up exposing some as I replant loose/new growth and they get eaten pretty fast before they get back down in the sand. I also add pond/bladder and ramshorn snails ever other day. They can hunt pretty tiny ones but I don't know if 'pin head' will be big enough yet, if not just leave them in the tank and the puffer will eat them once it can. I let the snails lay eggs in the tank too and have seen some tiny pond snail shells from babies being eaten, and a few small empty mts shells. I also keep snails in all my other tanks to harvest for feeding the puffers (usually I just grab out the biggest as they are obviously the easier to spot and pick up).
If you feed on a schedule/pattern your puffer will learn the ques and be eagerly awaiting food. They are also very observant of you and everything else going on outside the tank, its fin to watch them inspect some new item set down by the tank, or follow you as you pass by.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Well every fish is different, like I said the 2 I have do still 'jump' at the surface and art from lights on/off, you're puffer might not once settled in, but its better to be safe than sorry for starting out, right? I hope you have good luck with the frozen blood worms! Mine prefer live foods and are being stubborn about getting trained onto frozen. Keep an eye on yours at feeding, if it doesn't go for the frozen food after 10-20 minutes (at most)remove it so it won't foul the water quicker.
> Black worms are a great food, mine love them! They're also fairly easy to keep. If you want any tips on black worm care let me know ^^ These puffers have some black worms living in the tank substrate that they can hunt as the worms pop up, and get fed some fresh ones via needless syringe ever 2-3 days.
> There are also a lot of snails kept in the tank so they can hunt as they get hungry between black worm meals. I have no clue how many MTS are in there now, they tend to hide, but I end up exposing some as I replant loose/new growth and they get eaten pretty fast before they get back down in the sand. I also add pond/bladder and ramshorn snails ever other day. They can hunt pretty tiny ones but I don't know if 'pin head' will be big enough yet, if not just leave them in the tank and the puffer will eat them once it can. I let the snails lay eggs in the tank too and have seen some tiny pond snail shells from babies being eaten, and a few small empty mts shells. I also keep snails in all my other tanks to harvest for feeding the puffers (usually I just grab out the biggest as they are obviously the easier to spot and pick up).
> If you feed on a schedule/pattern your puffer will learn the ques and be eagerly awaiting food. They are also very observant of you and everything else going on outside the tank, its fin to watch them inspect some new item set down by the tank, or follow you as you pass by.




Thanks again, this is all good info being a DP newbie. So I'd actually love to hear any tips you have for creating an easy/basic black worm culturing setup. I would like to just grow my own out of the tbsp I bought. I've read up on this a but, but of course there are so many different ways to do it I'm not sure which way to go.

What type of feeding schedule should I be doing? 2x a day? Should I not feed black worms daily? How many worms at a time should I feed him? Etc etc any tips you have on feeding are welcome


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Well since you have frozen and snail food options try to switch around foods (I'd start with frozen so he/she doesn't get hooked on live foods first and refuse frozen). With any new food and feeding schedule for the fish it may take a few trys/days before it eats, but it will.

Feeding Schedule: if convenient for you, two very small feedings a day work, but one feeding a day is fine too (feeding frequency can be reduced by keep live snails in the tank to hunt, but be mindful these snails are an added bioload).

Feeding Amount: Sadly I can't give a formula for how many worms to feed... shot in the dark 4-8 black worms per a feeding, depending on size and how eagerly the puffer goes after them (you can keep an eye on how big its stomach gets as it eats). They can survive in warm water so if he/she doesn't eat them they may burrow into the substrate, and get eaten whenever they pop up. Don't have a good quantity guess for frozen food yet.. the 2 puffers here are still not keen on the stuff to know how much they'd eat, sorry. I'm sure you can watch some Youtube videos of others feeding their puffers frozen foods to get a rough idea for amounts.

Live Blackworm Care: if you are starting out with a tbs, you won't be able to feed them to the puffer very often if you want their #s to grow, they will make more but its not fast going. If you want to get more, i bought mine from easternaquatics.com, its in Pa so closer than buying from the Ca source. You can also ask for more care tips via email or phone.
First off, if you do not have it get Seachem Prime: its a de-chlorinator that also binds ammonia and nitrite for 48 hours when used in up to 5x dose. Use this stuff, it keeps the worms from dieing of ammonia toxcity, this lets you keep them in unfiltered containers. For your small amount you have I'd first split the group in half, always good to have a 'back up' culture in case somethign happens. You can keep them in Tupperware/small plastic storage containers (if you already have some make sure its VERY clean no soap/detergent/food left in there.. also don't use it for food again.. your family will not be happy ), I'm using 

But you do not need a container this big, i have large ones since I usually buy about 1/2 lb of worms to last a long while (shipping is $30, so do not want to buy often)
I only fill my container about 1/2-2/3 with water, these worms prefer shallow water as they will climb the walls to get that the surface for air. (worms are hiding its right after a bath, they're under the paper)


For food of the worms all you need a brown paper bag (the less ink print on it the better) or organic brown paper towels (white ones usually contain bleach, that how they got white). I went with paper bags as I can get them for free at the grocery store, just request paper.

Rip off a chunk and stick it in the container of water (this is a mostly used bag).. note I do not put in the glued edges or any parts with ink.

Since you are keeping worms in an un-cycled tank, you will have to change their water and "bath" them often to keep them alive (do not go several days/weeks without bathing.. I did with the first batch.. the smell of rotting worms is worse than an old person's very used diaper...).
How you go about cleaning and how often can be done several different ways. The company i got my worms from said: get a clean milk jug, fill with water and store in fridge for next day use and wash worms with this jug water every day.
Well I tweaked that and lost the jug (cold water tap here is close to what fridge water temp would be). I started with daily washing... but have moved to ever other day since I have very few worms (if you get a large amount or keep them in a very tiny container daily washings are strongly recommended).

Sorry no photos for this part, i need both hands for cleaning (won't want to drop phone in water)
Always wash your hands thoroughly before and after any contact with fish tanks and fish live food cultures (not because 'you'll get a disease', just good hygiene, also black worms are tiny so having leftover whatever on your hands when you wash them can effect them)
Take worms to sink, have a second container 1/4 full of cold tap water.
Remove brown paper towel/bag from bin (check it for worms some stay on.. shake them back into the main container or the cleaning one) and paper set aside somewhere clean (don't want food particles/soap/etc getting on it).
Slowly and carefully tilt the container to drain water from worms bin down the sink (I'd recommend a mesh strainer as you start out its easy to have a worm slip into the sink, don't want to loose any!).
When worms are in a small ball with very little water left over them, dump them into the cleaning container with 1/4 water
Wash out the worm's main bin (the inner plastic may feel slimy inside, get that stuff off) 
Refill main bin to desired water level (remember they like shallow water, but don't make it so shallow they are sticking up out of the water when they ball up together).
Focus on cleaning container with worms, swirl your finger around the water by them or gently directly in the worm blob, this will make them separate and give you a chance to easy find any dead ones (dead ones will be extremely pale/white and not move back into the worm ball, though live worms may cling to them).
If you see any dead ones remove them, if not, carefully drain the bin then refill and drain one more time(does not need a lot of water).
When most of the water is removed again pour the worms and the remaining water back into their main container.
Put paper bag/towel back in water over top of them (ah dark place). You will have to change out the paper ever few washes (my paper bag strips last 7-14 days), you'll know when by it becoming slimy and/or breaking down as you try to get it out of the water. Just remove it and give them a fresh piece.
Dose Seachem Prime, calculate how much water you have in the bin and do all that math-y good stuff to figure out how much prime to dose to safely bind ammonia.
Put worms someplace cool and dark for main storage (mine stay in the basement usually doesn't get above 68F, I'm bad about putting them somewhere dark though.. might forget them).
Over time you'll notice very thin tiny new worms, (babies yay!) Be mindful of them when doing the water changes/baths so you don't loose them down the drain, they are very tiny and hard to grab without crushing if they get loose into the sink.
Again this is just how I do it, it is not "the only way" find what works for you.

For feeding the puffer you can just pinch some up with your fingers, use tongs/tweezers, or needless syringe. I feed puffers right after the worm bath and fresh dose of prime, so I'm not introducing ammonia heavy water to the puffer tank (even bound, it will just mean more nitrates after the filter BB is done with it).

Btw the worms are kinda fun to handle out of water, like cold live wiggly angel hair pasta on your fingers, get use to them, don't get grossed out or it'll be harder to care for them.

If you buy blackworms from easternaquatics.. they come with leeches, don't freak out! You can get rid of them easily.. the leeches will cling to the container was you drain water and remove worms, so do a few baths when you first get the worms to remove the leeches (they're tiny things, and not really harmful.. but its a leech.. soo yeh out they go). When the leeches are stuck to the side of the empty container either push them off with a finger or use whatever to get them off, try to throw them in the trash (they're aquatic leeches and will dry out) not down the drain. No photos of leech but they're small kinda ovular with pointed tips at 'head' and 'tail', flat, and very pale/white/peach colored, easy to tell apart from live blackworms. I did not have any issue with leeches latching onto me when removing them.
I do not know if other blackworm supplies will come with leeches or not, I'd think most large worm farms have them.

Hope my rambling offers some helpful info, if you have more questions feel free to ask, or post a thread in the fish section (like "What's your dwarf puffer feeding regime?" or "blackworm live culture care?"). There are several other owners and everyone does things differently, and are happy to share their experiences/knowledge.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you very much for taking the time to write all that up  I will update how my worm culturing is going!


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

A couple puffer pics  I think it's a male, but I could be wrong. I threw in some clipping from other tanks to make his environment a little more heavily planted while I wait on plants for this tank.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome little guy. I've always wanted a puffer of some sort but never wanted to dedicate a whole tank to one fish. I will have a small tank coming open soon once I move my shrimp to my office into a new smaller tank...perhaps I'll look into it then. Tank looks great BTW!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow your little fella colored up real quick!
Are the small clear things on the substrate in the last photo emptied snail shells? (one is below the puffer, the other is about mid right in photo)





Nubster said:


> Awesome little guy. I've always wanted a puffer of some sort but never wanted to dedicate a whole tank to one fish. I will have a small tank coming open soon once I move my shrimp to my office into a new smaller tank...perhaps I'll look into it then. Tank looks great BTW!


Dwarf puffers don't bother otos if you can get a tank big enough to house more than 1 oto (they do better in groups) and take the bioload. Have not tried any other species with the puffers yet, 2 puffers and 4 otos in a 12g long + the live foods kept in there bring the nitrates up as high as I will tolerate already (do 2x week water changes to maintain good water quality).


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd be looking at an 11 gallon tank so I shouldn't have a problem with 3-5 ottos I'd think...plenty of room at least...whether or not they eat prepared food would be the concern because I know a tank that size won't feed that many on its own. I have a 40B just hanging out too but I don't really want to set up a big tank right now. If I did I'd probably go with a Hairy puffer. But a bigger tank will have to wait until we get in a different house. Currently trying to sell out house.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

outstanding, i love DPs. I enjoyed mine very much!


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Wow your little fella colored up real quick!
> Are the small clear things on the substrate in the last photo emptied snail shells? (one is below the puffer, the other is about mid right in photo)
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, those are shells, he had just had a snack  I was surprised at how quickly he has started voraciously eating!


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Man. Maybe he is still shocked at his giant mansion lol


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

How has your fella been doing with lights on/off time? Is he settled in and calm or dart around from the sudden change in lighting?


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> How has your fella been doing with lights on/off time? Is he settled in and calm or dart around from the sudden change in lighting?



He's doing great, I haven't noticed any darting with light changes, but I also always make sure to turn on room lights before I turn on his lights, the only times I've seen him get a little jumpy is when I'm feeding and I bump the tank rim. I ordered a versa top lid, should be here next week.

One question for you, sometimes he's not quick enough and I've had a few worms disappear into the substrate...is this okay?


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Down_Shift said:


> Man. Maybe he is still shocked at his giant mansion lol



Lol


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

tithra said:


> He's doing great, I haven't noticed any darting with light changes, but I also always make sure to turn on room lights before I turn on his lights, the only times I've seen him get a little jumpy is when I'm feeding and I bump the tank rim. I ordered a versa top lid, should be here next week.
> 
> One question for you, sometimes he's not quick enough and I've had a few worms disappear into the substrate...is this okay?


Glad to hear he/she is not too jumpy, you might be able to get away with lidless but better to start out safe than sorry ^^

Its fine, the worms can live in the warm water and will actually help break down organics that works its way into the substrate quicker (leftover foods, dead plant matter, poop). If they did die in the substrate -as long as its not a lot of them- they won' be harmful (ammonia spike or noticeable increased nitrates), just more nutrients for the plants. They will poke thier heads out time to time and that's gernally when they get eatten. If you are uncomfortable with them in there you can stir up substrate to expose them for the puffer (be mindful this may send some sediment/debris into the water column). If you want to keep nitrates down to a minimum don't let too many get into the substrate, possibly by reducing #s of worms added at once to ensure the fish gets them all or slightly adjsuting your feeding method (ex: instead of letting worms free fall in water hold them in tweezers for fish to pull out, or get an aquarium worm feeder cone). I don't care if mine get in the substrate since its sand, its good to get tilled by their burrowing, keeps it aerated. Plus with all the grassy plants most of the worms get caught on the leaves and eaten before they get to the substrate, but the plant layout is different in the puffers tank here from yours.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Okay thank you, I do have a worm feeder cone...hadn't thought to actually use it for this!


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Another update. Changed things around a bit, not sure if I'm happy with it. Still waiting on some plants to arrive. Rotala green and colorata between and behind the rocks, along with some HM


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

The hardscape is nice. My friend just got four Dwarf Puffers for a 55G I gave her. They are like hummingbirds of the water.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

vanish said:


> The hardscape is nice. My friend just got four Dwarf Puffers for a 55G I gave her. They are like hummingbirds of the water.


Only meaner, never seen a hummingbird peck at a robin ^^


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Only meaner, never seen a hummingbird peck at a robin ^^



Lol

So, I've had two people suggest this is a female. What do you think? 

Btw my worms are doing great, I set things up as you described and it's working out well  I also ordered some larger ramshorn snails so I have some meatier snails to feed.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome tank. I really like the layout here. I also really want to do a Dwarf Puffer tank now.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Glad the worms are working out ^^ I'm sure the puffer will love the larger 'escargot' meals.
I can't say for sure with the muddled markings on its tail right now.., but have a look at [this page], it shows how the guys and gals look when they're sexually mature and easily identifiable. I have 1 male and 1 female, they look just like the photos, only the male doesn't have the 'wrinkles' yet.
If it develops a solid band on its tail its male, if it gets tons of tiny dots its female (tiny dots show up more when scared).


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks great! I really want a DP tank. And a betta tank. And a shrimp tank.

Oh, MTS, you are so unkind to me... LOL

(if only all those species could go together!)


----------



## gmh (Jul 16, 2014)

Are you thinking about getting another DP of the opposite sex?
That would make things interesting!
Great looking scape btw.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> Awesome tank. I really like the layout here. I also really want to do a Dwarf Puffer tank now.



Thank you! 

They don't need a big tank, 5 gallons a piece! You should get one 



AquaAurora said:


> Glad the worms are working out ^^ I'm sure the puffer will love the larger 'escargot' meals.
> I can't say for sure with the muddled markings on its tail right now.., but have a look at [this page], it shows how the guys and gals look when they're sexually mature and easily identifiable. I have 1 male and 1 female, they look just like the photos, only the male doesn't have the 'wrinkles' yet.
> If it develops a solid band on its tail its male, if it gets tons of tiny dots its female (tiny dots show up more when scared).



Thanks, it will be interesting to see. I figured this was a male just because he/she isn't super spotty, but maybe it will end up being a female.



kman said:


> Looks great! I really want a DP tank. And a betta tank. And a shrimp tank.
> 
> Oh, MTS, you are so unkind to me... LOL
> 
> (if only all those species could go together!)



Lol...I know. My boyfriend looked like he was about to kill me when he noticed the puffer tank, but what's one more little tank right? 



gmh said:


> Are you thinking about getting another DP of the opposite sex?
> 
> That would make things interesting!
> 
> Great looking scape btw.


 
Nah, this tank is too small for a second  he/she is entertaining enough on it's own


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

tithra said:


> Thank you!
> 
> They don't need a big tank, 5 gallons a piece! You should get one


My wife is already on board. I just need to re-home my Betta. Don't get me wrong, I love Betta's but now that I don't have them jump, they get old and lazy. Dwarf Puffers seem really fun, I always wanted them, just need to find a home for them or the Betta.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, this tank got an upgrade (now a 12 gallon) and a complete rescape lol


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

looks fantastic!


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

This is really nice, and all the colors~


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

still just DPs?


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Sean W. said:


> still just DPs?



Just one lonely DP  considering adding 1-2 more since I have the extra gallonage now and it's a more heavily planted tank now


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

If you decide to add more I would take the one have now back to the LFS and get 3 new ones. The one in the tank might have dominance and pick on any newcomers...


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Sean W. said:


> If you decide to add more I would take the one have now back to the LFS and get 3 new ones. The one in the tank might have dominance and pick on any newcomers...



Thanks for the tip  if that's the case I'll probably just not add anymore...I've grown attached to the little thing


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Beautiful tank! I'm sure the puffer will love it once its explored and got use to it ^^

edit: btw hows the black worm population doing?


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Beautiful tank! I'm sure the puffer will love it once its explored and got use to it ^^
> 
> edit: btw hows the black worm population doing?




Thank you! I forgot a couple water changes and the whole colony tanked! Smelled absolutely awful lol. Starting over. I've tried to feed frozen blood worms a few times and she spits them out like she's insulted


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

tithra said:


> Thank you! I forgot a couple water changes and the whole colony tanked! Smelled absolutely awful lol. Starting over. I've tried to feed frozen blood worms a few times and she spits them out like she's insulted


Uugh so nasty right? The smell haunted me for a day and night.. like some bad taste I could not get out of my mouth XP
Yeh I still haven't been able to convince my husband's dwarf puffers that frozen blood worms are as good as live ones. Last batch I ordered the seller made an opps and sent me 2x as much (I gave em a small donation to cover for the mishap).. too many to maintain water for so I froze half the batch. Puffers won't have anything to do with thawed frozen ones so the other fish (bettas, cherry barbs, Madagascar rainbowfish, and angelfish... in other tanks) get 'em while puffers munch the live ones.
I actually took apart my cherry shrimp tanks to redo for bettas and dumped the few shrimp left in with the puffers.. stupid fish still haven't eaten them yet, and its not like the shrimp hide at all.. puffers just don't get its suppose to be live food.


----------



## skoram (Aug 9, 2012)

tithra said:


> Thank you! I forgot a couple water changes and the whole colony tanked! Smelled absolutely awful lol. Starting over. I've tried to feed frozen blood worms a few times and she spits them out like she's insulted


If you haven't considered them already I recommend giving Grindal worm cultures a try. 

I started my first culture a few weeks ago for my Apistos and the population has since exploded. So far they seem incredibly easy to care for - basically put them in a box of moist dirt kept at room temp, feed and mist each day. Of course the specifics are a little more complicated, but not by much.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Uugh so nasty right? The smell haunted me for a day and night.. like some bad taste I could not get out of my mouth XP
> Yeh I still haven't been able to convince my husband's dwarf puffers that frozen blood worms are as good as live ones. Last batch I ordered the seller made an opps and sent me 2x as much (I gave em a small donation to cover for the mishap).. too many to maintain water for so I froze half the batch. Puffers won't have anything to do with thawed frozen ones so the other fish (bettas, cherry barbs, Madagascar rainbowfish, and angelfish... in other tanks) get 'em while puffers munch the live ones.
> I actually took apart my cherry shrimp tanks to redo for bettas and dumped the few shrimp left in with the puffers.. stupid fish still haven't eaten them yet, and its not like the shrimp hide at all.. puffers just don't get its suppose to be live food.



Lol they're such picky eaters! Interesting that they're not going for the shrimp!



skoram said:


> If you haven't considered them already I recommend giving Grindal worm cultures a try.
> 
> 
> 
> I started my first culture a few weeks ago for my Apistos and the population has since exploded. So far they seem incredibly easy to care for - basically put them in a box of moist dirt kept at room temp, feed and mist each day. Of course the specifics are a little more complicated, but not by much.



Thanks! I'll look into it!


----------

